# valve direction



## reds_21 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am installing a water valve for the main shut off for an outside water line.

when i look at the valve there is an arrow on the valve.  what direction does this need to point?  does it point towards the direction of the flow of water?

shawn


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 16, 2006)

yes in the flow direction


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 28, 2006)

The reason that it has an arrow is, there should be a cap on the side.  When you go to drain the lines, and the arrow is in the right direction, you can drain it by taking the cap off, and it will drain what ever is in the line from the valve on.  If the arrow is reversed, an you try taking the cap off, the thing will SHOOT off with pressure because its in the wrong direction and pressure is not taken off by shutting off the valve...

FYI...

Jesse


----------

